# Kauai Beach Club Parlor vs. Studio



## jlepstein1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the parlor room and the studio? It seems that the parlor room has a pull down bed (Murphy bed?) whereas the studio has a regular bed.  Is that the only difference?  Does the parlor room have any comfortable chairs that you can sit in while the bed is pulled down?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 14, 2016)

You are correct on the beds.

The parlor has the kitchenette, a small eating table, and a couple of dining room chairs.

In the Kilohana building (where most of the OF units are located), the parlor rooms have lanais and the studios do not. Both studios and parlor units in the Waialeale building (also OF) have lanais.  Waialeale units are close to the boardwalk and its lanais are less private.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Mar 14, 2016)

vacationtime1 said:


> You are correct on the beds.
> 
> The parlor has the kitchenette, a small eating table, and a couple of dining room chairs.
> 
> In the Kilohana building (where most of the OF units are located), the parlor rooms have lanais and the studios do not. Both studios and parlor units in the Waialeale building (also OF) have lanais.  Waialeale units are close to the boardwalk and its lanais are less private.


Thanks, Robert.
It sounds like the parlor is fairly uncomfortable, i.e. no place to sit.
One more question about the studio.  You've confirmed that it has a normal bed.  Does it also have a sofa or some comfortable chairs so that you can relax without sitting on the bed?  Thanks.   J.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 14, 2016)

My recollection is that there is a chair in the studio.

There is a sofa in the parlor; it just disappears when you lower the Murphy bed.  It is not the most comfortable to sit on; perhaps comparable to a sofa bed for sitting (the Murphy bed is much better than a sofa bed for sleeping).


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 14, 2016)

vacationtime1 said:


> You are correct on the beds.
> 
> The parlor has the kitchenette, a small eating table, and a couple of dining room chairs.
> 
> In the Kilohana building (where most of the OF units are located), the parlor rooms have lanais and the studios do not. Both studios and parlor units in the Waialeale building (also OF) have lanais.  Waialeale units are close to the boardwalk and its lanais are less private.



The studios have some access to fresh air, don't they?  I hope they do!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2016)

I have claustrophobia just reading this thread.


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 14, 2016)

The studio is essentially a hotel room.  There is a small table with 2 dining chairs (the same dining chairs that are in the parlor side) and an easy chair.  

In both rooms, the balcony seating is going to be the most comfortable, provided that you have a balcony, as the Kilohana building only has balconies for the parlor side.  The studio side still has a full sliding glass door, but the balcony is juliette style, meaning the actual space is probably 18 inches deep.  You can stand there, but there is not enough room for patio furniture.  

If you choose the studio room and want a balcony, you have to forgo oceanfront views.  

The rooms aren't claustrophobic because each side of the one bedroom unit (parlor and studio) used to be hotel rooms.  They are exactly the same size, but the parlor side has more in it (kitchenette, larger table, coffee table).


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2016)

jlp879 said:


> ... The rooms aren't claustrophobic because each side of the one bedroom unit (parlor and studio) used to be hotel rooms.  They are exactly the same size, but the parlor side has more in it (kitchenette, larger table, coffee table).



To me timeshares are useless if they don't have at least two rooms.  A one-room studio is already claustrophobic.  Take away a balcony, torture.  Take away the bed?!  Just, no.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 14, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> To me timeshares are useless if they don't have at least two rooms.  A one-room studio is already claustrophobic.  Take away a balcony, torture.  Take away the bed?!  Just, no.



I agree.  And many (probably most) timeshare studios are distinctly inferior to most hotel rooms at a comparable quality chain.  The parlor rooms at KBC are awful, in my opinion.  We spent one night in one a couple years ago before we flew home the next day.  I would take it over a hotel room in a low level budget chain, but that's about it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree.  And many (probably most) timeshare studios are distinctly inferior to most hotel rooms at a comparable quality chain.  The parlor rooms at KBC are awful, in my opinion.  We spent one night in one a couple years ago before we flew home the next day.  I would take it over a hotel room in a low level budget chain, but that's about it.



I would say this is true of Marriott timeshare studios. Though we don't mind staying in them for a night or two, but we have also done a week. It isn't fun, but better than being at work. 

However, Starwood timeshare studios are fantastic. I would take them over a hotel room any time. At least the one we stayed in at the Westin Lagunamar. Small kitchenette with a small cook top and small dishwasher. The studio unit is one place where MVCI seems to be lagging behind.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is a gallery that shows both rooms of the 1 BR oceanfront condo.  One has a balcony but the other room does not.

PS.  Please, read the correction in post #2 as I wasn't aware of that.

​


vacationtime1 said:


> You are correct on the beds.
> 
> The parlor has the kitchenette, a small eating table, and a couple of dining room chairs.
> 
> In the Kilohana building (where most of the OF units are located), the parlor rooms have lanais and the studios do not. *Both studios and parlor units in the Waialeale building (also OF) have lanais.  Waialeale units are close to the boardwalk and its lanais are less private.*


----------



## Karenann (Mar 14, 2016)

*My experience*

In February I was at KBC for 12 days.  I stayed in a studio and then moved to the bedroom with parlor attached.  The studio was the bedroom half and was very comfortable.  The bedroom with parlor was superior in that there were two rooms to spread out in and two baths, one with shower one with tub (along with limited kitchen and another TV). I didn't know that you could be placed into a parlor room alone.  I don't think that would be very comfortable and would not want to stay there for more than a day or two. It is true that the couch is very uncomfortable. The studio, however, was like a nice hotel room and a nice hotel room on Kauai is a great place to be!


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures, Emmy.   Loved seeing the difference in the rooms.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 15, 2016)

*Studio at KBC*

My husband and I stayed for a week in a studio at KBC in September.  We had "ocean view", but we were in the Kahili building, which faces the pool and the ocean in the background, so it seemed like ocean front to me.  I thought the view was perfect.

The room had a king-size bed, two night stands, a comfortable club chair, a small refrigerator, and a small table with 2 chairs for eating.  The bathroom was quite large - really two sections: a toilet and shower/tub in one part, which was closed off by a door, and the sink with vanity, closet, and makeup vanity in the other area. 

It was our first time staying in just a studio portion, but for the 2 of us it was fine, especially given the roomy bathroom.  I would not have been happy if we didn't get a balcony, though.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 15, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Here is a gallery that shows both rooms of the 1 BR oceanfront condo.  One has a balcony but the other room does not.
> 
> PS.  Please, read the correction in post #2 as I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> ​



Hi Emmy. Thanks for sharing your pictures. We will be staying here for the first time, in a 1BR OF unit this June. We have visited the resort several times and have eaten at Dukes, so are looking forward to having full access to the amenities and central location on the island.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 15, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> Hi Emmy. Thanks for sharing your pictures. We will be staying here for the first time, in a 1BR OF unit this June. We have visited the resort several times and have eaten at Dukes, so are looking forward to having full access to the amenities and central location on the island.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Mike, you will like Duke's for dinner upstairs but you need to make reservations.  We could see from our balcony how busy they were but it thinned out later in the evening but I don't remember until what time they were serving dinner but I do remember that the meal included a very nice salad bar.

I really enjoyed the pool and I normally hardly use them.  It is easy to go in the ocean too because it has no coral at all but there were heavy swells several days during the week we were there.  It was in September.

I hope that you will enjoy it too.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Emmy, both of us have fond memories of having an early dinner downstairs in the sand bar at Dukes. That was the first time we experienced something like that. The view was great and the food was good too. We will have to try upstairs too.

Looking forward to our visit.

Mike


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 16, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I would say this is true of Marriott timeshare studios. Though we don't mind staying in them for a night or two, but we have also done a week. It isn't fun, but better than being at work.
> 
> However, Starwood timeshare studios are fantastic. I would take them over a hotel room any time. At least the one we stayed in at the Westin Lagunamar. Small kitchenette with a small cook top and small dishwasher. The studio unit is one place where MVCI seems to be lagging behind.



I agree on both points.  However, the parlor rooms at KBC are distinctly inferior to their studios.  KBC was Marriott's first hotel conversion and I think it is obvious why future conversions (like MOC) did not have 1BR units that lock off.


----------

